# Grainy coffee from cafetiere



## mjyeong (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I just bought a cafetiere and followed the steps online for making coffee but I'm getting grainy coffee in every cup. What should I look for to prevent this grainy coffee, or is it normal? There is usually streaks of black stuff at the bottom of the cup when I drink.

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A little dusty sediment is pretty much unavoidable, but you shouldn't have a thick layer at the bottom of the cup.

Grind on the finer side. Don't let the plunger touch the coffee or liquid while steeping. Leave it as long as is practical to let particles sink. Before decanting, or letting the plunger touch the steeping coffee, pour/skim off the surface layer - this is oil with trapped silt within it. Don't smash the plunger into the grounds bed, hold it & the lid above the brew, or let it drop a little under the surface only. Pour carefully in one motion, don't keep returning the pot to upright from canted over.

If you are still getting silt in the cup, secondary filter by pouring the coffee through a V60 02 with a rinsed Chemex 3-6cup filter paper, or a Melitta style cone with a rinsed white Filtropa paper. Start by pouring high on the filter wall, rather than dumping it straight in the middle, pour just the liquid, holding back grounds. Preheat your cups as either of these will take a little while to drain out.


----------

